# Entry level road bike for g/f - 5'10", 34" inseam (approx)



## maxwolfie

New to WSD, not sure whether to go mens/womans. Budget probably up to $1000 (looking at second hand market).

She isn't confident at speed or heading down steep hills, but that may change (and probably will).

Any suggestions?


----------



## maxwolfie

This might help:


----------



## il sogno

How bout a Jamis?


----------



## maxwolfie

il sogno said:


> How bout a Jamis?


The Jamis "femme" paintjobs look pretty unappealing. It's a big thing with a woman, as you probably know


----------



## KoroninK

Don't limit yourself to just looking at WSD bikes. I currently have a men's Trek 2000 which I love. My issue is that I'm 5' with short legs. So I'm limited to only a couple of brands that make the smaller bikes. Personally I prefer Trek and Specialized bikes. (I prefer the color of the men's bikes to the women's in general, but I also hate "girly" looking anything and hate the color pink.)


----------



## stumpbumper

12345


----------



## maxwolfie

Just went to five bike shops, and finished the day off more confused than when I woke up.


----------



## KoroninK

Look at the Trek Lexa and Specalized Dolce lines. Most come in at least two colors, one a more plain color and one a more colorful type paint job. Also Canondale and Felt have nice bikes.


----------



## il sogno

maxwolfie said:


> Just went to five bike shops, and finished the day off more confused than when I woke up.


What did you look at?


----------



## maxwolfie

Merida Juliet 91/94. Small was a good fit though wouldn't want any smaller. Would like to try medium. A bit pricey and no Tiagra.

Scott Speedster Contessa 25 medium. Again, good fit. Last years model and going cheap. Paintjob not as pretty but still OK.

Giant Avail 1/3, not a big fan of components on 3 and not a fan of look of 1.

She's after something with at least Tiagra with a nice simple and colourful paintjob, not a boring silver/ red or other as many bikes are (even in womens ranges - shoot th


----------



## maxwolfie

MERIDA RIDE LITE JULIET 91 SORA - $1035
GIANT AVAIL 3 SORA - $1050

EMC E-TAPE R-2.6 FEM TIAGRA - $1350
AQUA DAMA TTG TIAGRA - $1500

MERIDA RIDE LITE JULIET 94 COM 105 - $1800
GIANT AVAIL 1 105 - $1450
SCOTT CONTESSA SPEEDSTER 15 105- $1800
EMC E-TAPE R-2.4 FEM 105 - $1650
KONA LISA RD 105 - $1700

Pricing is in $AU (same as $US)


----------



## il sogno

I vote for the Scott.


----------



## Shaba

*Did you buy or narrow down yet? I'm almost 6'0" and looking as well*

Hi Maxwolfie,
Did you buy or narrow down your choices? I'm just starting my research/due diligence for a road bike in the $1,000 to $1,300 price range. I'm nearly 6'0" and I think I'll need a 58 cm frame, but I have not been fitted yet. I've only seen the Trek WSD with frames that big. What size are you looking for? Thanks!


----------



## terbennett

I think the entire WSD thing is so overrated. Some companies actually offer a Women's specific kit for very little extra on their bikes instead of a line up of "cute" bikes that costs a bit more than the their male counterpart versions.. However, if you're still heading towards a "women-specific" bike, have you looked at the Specialized Dolce?


----------



## Trek2.3

The Trek WSD's don't cost more than comparable non-WSD Trek bikes. At least not at my bike shop.


----------



## parity

Take a look at the Cannondale CAAD8 or CAAD10 or Specialized Allez. I wouldn't limit yourself to WSD bikes.


----------



## Shaba

*Despite being a woman, I think a WSD will be too small*

Thanks for your thoughts. Do you mind if I ask if you are a woman? I'm just wondering why you think WSD is a gimmick. Since I am so tall and medium to big boned, I'm thinking a WSD bike will be too small. I don't a have narrow anything on my body, so I probably don't need a special bike.


----------



## KoroninK

Don't limit yourself to WSD bikes. I currently have a men's bike and will be looking at both men's and WSD Trek Madone frames when I'm ready to get a new bike. (My problem is that I'm 5' with short legs).


----------



## RJP Diver

maxwolfie said:


> Entry level road bike for g/f - 5'10"


Damn - when I read the subject line I was hoping you were looking to make a trade!

:aureola:


----------



## veloduffer

You will probably need a women's designed bike, which are usually designed for long legs and (proportionately) short torso. Men's bikes typically have top tubes too long for women. If she were to be put on a typical road bike, it would probably be a 56-57cm bike, which generally would have a top tube around the same length. I'm 5'11" male with 31" inseam and ride bikes with a 56.5cm to 57cm top tube; that's mostly bikes "sized" as 56cm or 57cm.

All the big mfrs make a women's line of bikes, so call shops to see what they have in stock and if she can test ride. Trek has the best lineup of women's bikes in terms of sizing - they have 9 sizes for the Madone 5.2 WSD from 43cm to 62cm; they have 6 sizes for the Madone 4.5 WSD. Many mfrs have only 3 or 4 sizes for women's; Specialized Amira (top women's model) has just 5 sizes.


----------



## Trek2.3

KoroninK said:


> Don't limit yourself to WSD bikes. I currently have a men's bike and will be looking at both men's and WSD Trek Madone frames when I'm ready to get a new bike. (My problem is that I'm 5' with short legs).


You might find the sloping top frame on the_ post-2007 _Trek Madones to your liking. It is the only frame on which I can ride a 50cm (with 1/8" clearance).


----------



## KoroninK

Trek2.3, thank you for that info. I did not know the newer ones have a sloping top tube. That would be very useful for me indeed. I will definitely keep that in mind when I can afford to buy one.


----------



## Equibelle

I'm 5'11" female with 34" inseam and don't ride WSD. I agree with Terbennet above and don't see a need for WSD, especially if you're tall. Most WSD paint jobs are so K-Mart anyway. My frames have 56 center to center top tubes (traditional and effective) and I use a 120mm stem. Seat tubes run from 54 is 56 center to center. Take another round to the bike shops but look at anything but WSD frames this time, maybe even some good used bikes. Some shops resell trade-ins or consignments.


----------



## Rusted Angel

i got this for my wife and I paid less than $1,000 brand new

This is a 2010 Dolce Sport but the 2011 are about the same price.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45717&eid=4352


----------



## ddhartzell

Got my wife a Giant Avail 3 not to long ago. We decided on the Avail 3 just in case she didn't enjoy or stick with road biking. She loves it and really likes her bike. Just put 105 on it and a set of decent wheels. Her and I are with in about 1" of each other and she does not fit my TCR advanced. She feels too stretched out. It was also told the the women specific bikes usually have smaller diameter bars for smaller hands. She is riding a men's FS mountain bike with no issues, but for the road bike, the WSD seemed to fit better.

As far as the looks of the bike being important....we had the same dilemma. The giant black with just a tad of pink avail was girly enough without screaming "Barbie on a bike"


----------



## Equibelle

I'm still not sold on WSD. If you're buying a built up frame from your LBS, you should be able to trade out a few items, like handlebars and even cranks if you're too short for what's on the bike already. I'm tall and fit a 56 center to center frame easily but am not built like a guy. Adjust the stem length and put on new handlebars. All my road bikes have 38 c-t-c handlebars and 172.5 cranks, but we built them up at home
.


----------

